# Help obtaining a visa



## Josh (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello all.

I came across this site when researching into visas. I understand you must get asked this hundreds of times, but I am seeking advice on trying to get a working and residency visa (Green Card?) in America.

I am a 20 year old Britain and I have had "The American Dream" since I was 5. I feel now I have enough funding to support myself on my quest to seek work. My profession is a Personal Trainer/Fitness Instructor, however if that market is as competitive over there than it is here in the UK, I am going to struggle with employment. I dont want to sound like im wasting your time, I have done a lot of research, including asking a family member who works at the British Embassy a tonne of questions. I am still confused as to what visa I need. All I have found out thus far, is that I will initially need a sponsor. I do not have any family members in America, however I have a lot of friends - some with their own businesses, and after emailing around and speaking to some of these businesses, two have actually offered to sponsor me. One a fitness gym, and the other a corporate company that wholesales (nothing to do with my profession) I dont know where to go from here - After reading lots of similar stories, it seems impossible to gain a life in America, especially at my young age. The jobs that have been offered are both in California, which does not help because I actually want to resident in the opposite corner in Rhode Island, but I cant be picky if this is the only slight window of opportunity I will get.

It seems to me the only chance I will get of living in America would be if I became engaged, seeking to marry an American...which obviously is going to be an extremely difficult task to accomplish. I do believe I have one foot in the door though now that companies have actually said they would sponsor me, but I dont know if this will mean anything because of the strictness.

I am planning a trip to New England at the beginning of the year for 2-3 months. A friend has kindly offered to let me stay at his apartment rent free and during this time I was planning on scouting around, handing out c.v's, talking directly to managers and getting to know as many people as I can attempting to find that link into the country. I hope some of you can advise me, and I can provide more information on request if need be.

Josh


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Hi Josh,

A pretty good summary of the way it is. Couple of extra things I would point out to you:

1/ It is fraudulent to enter into a marriage solely to secure an immigration benefit.

2/ The only category I could see you qualifying in is EB3. Even given the difficulty of successfully completing the PERM process for a position such as you describe, there is still the tricky problem that it would take possibly half a dozen years until you could come over on an immigrant visa and start work. Given this, passing out your CV and networking is, in effect, futile.


----------

